# Ventilation Question



## Carlo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hello All,

I'm beginning to understand what several of you have been meaning when you say that my grow space needs proper ventilation. To not use cheap oscillation fans.

I'm going to use a 2x6 closet to grow.

Would a 4" inline fan carbon filter combo be sufficient ventilation & smell control?

If it is sufficient, where should the fan be aimed?  

Once again, thanks for all the guidance.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Mar 2, 2011)

The 4" would be used to pull air out of your space. It is best to have it pull out of the top of your space. A 4'' inline should work...do you know the cfm's on the fan?


----------



## load3dic3 (Mar 2, 2011)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Carlo (Mar 6, 2011)

Would using a couple of laptop cooling pads provide sufficient/good exhaust ventilation in a 2x6 closet?

I'm still waiting on the seeds, but I believe this may be my last set-up obstacle.

In-line fan would not work in my closet as I previously thought.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 6, 2011)

Carlo said:
			
		

> Would using a couple of laptop cooling pads provide sufficient/good exhaust ventilation in a 2x6 closet?
> 
> I'm still waiting on the seeds, but I believe this may be my last set-up obstacle.
> 
> In-line fan would not work in my closet as I previously thought.


 
It would take a lot of computer fans, and you would not be able to (at least in my mind) hook them up to a carbon filter for smell elimination.  If you check out ebay or the grow shops online they often sell inline fans and carbon filters as a combo.  A good set of the two will set you back around $120-$150 but is well worth it.  Here is a link to some that are being sold on ebay just to give you an idea of what you want and what is out there.  I am sure the link will expire after some time.  Just replace xx with tt  
 hxxp://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=carbon+filter+inline+fan&_sacat=See-All-Categories

(EDIT:  If you do not mind me asking why do you think an inline fan would not work?)
-SSF-


----------



## Carlo (Mar 6, 2011)

Hello Sensi,

I guess I'm not sure how an inline fan works. But doesn't it require it to be hooked up to some kind of duct/vent? My closet doesn't have that and I don't want to make any serious modifications to the room.

If I'm wrong, please let me know. Fortunately, money is not an issue. I just lack experience with indoor growing. 

With an inline fan, could i attach it to the inside of the closet door so that the exhaust goes into the bedroom, by making a hole in the closet door? I like the idea. I just don't know if that's how it works. 

That being said, I'm excited to start, but at the same time, I want to get as much correctly prepared as possible. 

Once again, any insight is greatly appreciated.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 6, 2011)

Carlo said:
			
		

> With an inline fan, could i attach it to the inside of the closet door so that the exhaust goes into the bedroom, by making a hole in the closet door? I like the idea. I just don't know if that's how it works.


 
You could do that if you had a way to get fresh air into the grow closet.  In other words if you use the fan to vent the air out of the closet and into the bedroom then that same air is going to go right back into the closet unless the closet is drawing fresh air from somewhere else. 

-SSF-


----------



## Carlo (Mar 6, 2011)

What if i bought an inline fan that had a carbon filter. Wouldn't the air be clean? Or is the carbon filter simply for odor?


----------



## Roddy (Mar 7, 2011)

I believe what Sensi is saying is that you're not adding as much fresh air as you would if drawing from another area...fresh air exchange means better buds.

I could be mistaken lol...


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 7, 2011)

Carlo said:
			
		

> What if i bought an inline fan that had a carbon filter. Wouldn't the air be clean? Or is the carbon filter simply for odor?


 
I do not believe the carbon filter will put CO2 back into the air, it is just removing smell.  Essentially what you are talking about with a bedroom closet is having two sealed boxes.  As air is filtered and sent out of one box it is simply being forced into a second box and back into the first box.  In other words the air is being "recycled" not "exchanged".  You want to find a way to vent air out of the closet and bedroom without being sucked right back into your grow closet.

-SSF-


----------



## AluminumMonster (Mar 7, 2011)

Go with the inline fan. Just take a jig saw and cut the required size hole, then bolt it to the door. You will need some kind of intake hole some where close to the bottom of the wall. Just so you know, it is cheaper to cut and repair the drywall than it is to replace a door later down the road.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Mar 7, 2011)

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> I do not believe the carbon filter will put CO2 back into the air, it is just removing smell. Essentially what you are talking about with a bedroom closet is having two sealed boxes. As air is filtered and sent out of one box it is simply being forced into a second box and back into the first box. In other words the air is being "recycled" not "exchanged". You want to find a way to vent air out of the closet and bedroom without being sucked right back into your grow closet.
> 
> -SSF-


 

Amen brother!


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 7, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> I believe what Sensi is saying is that you're not adding as much fresh air as you would if drawing from another area...fresh air exchange means better buds.
> 
> I could be mistaken lol...


 
Nope, that is exactly what I am saying.  

-SSF


----------



## Carlo (Mar 7, 2011)

Once again, thanks alot. Now I have to figure out this 4 inch inline fan works and if I could install it. I'm not much of a handyman, so this could also pose a problem.

My next step is then to go to youtube and see if there are any inline installation videos.

We'll see how it goes!


----------



## Locked (Mar 7, 2011)

Inline fan is your best bet....passive intake(s) down low....


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 7, 2011)

Here is how I have my closet set up.  Everything including the inline fan hangs from a metal pole that runs the length of the closet and rests on shelves at either end.  Everything hangs from chains so I do not have to put holes in everything.  I do not have my carbon filter hooked up in the picture yet because I am still early in flower and do not need it yet.  But if it was there it would be hanging to the right of the inline fan.  The inline fan would be pulling air from the closet into the carbon filter and then through the fan.  The air is then pushed through the HPS lights and through more 4" ducting out of the grow closet.
(My inline fan came with mounting brackets so I just mounted it on a 2x4 and then hung it)




-SSF-


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 7, 2011)

I was looking at a HTG brochure today with a friend.  The duct fans are also called inline fans, but this is not what you want.  You want a centrifuge type fan.


----------



## teddy d (Apr 3, 2011)

can you vent through the roof and draw air through a hole in the door? or the other way around.

if you dont have to hide anything you could run duct hose against the wall to the window with a window adapter... idk i almost did that for a closet grow. you could have intake and exaust mounted to the door, and hose tucked against the wall. behind dresser ect..


----------

